# Hymer mirrors.



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi, We've just returned from Greece in our 550 - never missed a beat and used not a drop of oil. The only problems were the 'fridge packing in (see earlier post) and having one of the mirrors wiped out on a Greek motorway (?) Managed with a couple of small mirror tiles and gaffer tape, but need something more permanent.

I may be able to repair the broken electric internals (if not, no big deal - I've never had electric mirrors before) however, I do need to source some glass. Had a quick look via Google, but most want you to put in your vehicle - and no Hymer of course. Does anyone know a company that can supply glass cut to a template?
Regards to all.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What model of Hymer are you running?

If it is one of the more 'elderly' versions, you may get away with replacing the whole setup with a generic coach or large van mirror.

If it is one of the more modern models, then I think you may need to approach a Hymer specialist.

Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

What about this one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Main-Mirr...CommercialVehicleParts_SM&hash=item35c7c98f91


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening velocette, 

If you would be kind enough to provide me with either your Hymer serial number of VIN via PM then I can interrogate the Hymer parts system and would be happy to post details of the parts you require in this thread.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Velocette (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks Carl n Flo, looks good. As I said, electric mirrors are very nice to have - but hardly essential. Will also send a PM to Chris, to see what he comes up with.


----------

